# Martin: Cheetah or Firehawk?



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I would go with the cheetah


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

see which one feels best to you
but i would go with the firehawk:shade:


----------



## Madhouse27 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Firehawk*

Well, you've clearly chosen the right brand. I was looking at the same two models back in the spring. I ended up going with the Firehawk and I couldn't be happier. It's Cheetah sized with Firecat style performance. It was just what I was looking for. Hopefully you'll get the chance to shoot them both side by side so you can feel them out. They're both pretty light and fun to shoot. Head to head, I've got a feeling you'll end up leaning toward those dual Cat cams on the Firehawk. If you can swing it I think the performance of the Firehawk is worth the higher price tag. When I was making my decision I remember thinking that if I bought the Cheetah, I'd enjoy it but that it would probably be a one season bow and I'd be back shopping again next year. I ended up spending a little bit more on what I think will be a longer term relationship. If you have some time, check out the thread titled: Martin Cat Cams Optimum Settings. It's a long thread but there's a wealth of information on there to help Firecat/Firehawk/Warthog owners really get their bows dialed in. Have fun with the shopping process. Shoot as many as you can and buy what feels best to you.


----------

